# Lounge > Travel and Vacation >  The Road Chose Me: Driving a Jeep Gladiator around Australia

## Grecy

Hi Everyone,
It's been another long time in the making, and it's time to kick-off my next major expedition.
I'm setting out to explore all the wild and remote corners of Australia over the next 18 months, in a Gladiator Rubicon I just picked up!


(My route will have to be flexible because of the wet season in the North, and covid restrictions coming and going)

The plan is to explore all the wild and remote corners I've heard about all my life but I have never seen.
I'll cross the Simpson Desert, drive the old Tele Track up to Cape York, Drive the world's most remote road (The Canning Stock Route) explore Tasmania's wild west coast and a WHOLE lot more!


(They didn't let me keep the bow!)


In the past I've documented my two trips on my website - http://theroadchoseme.com
On the first one I drove a little 2-door TJ Wrangler 40,000 miles from Alaska to Argentina on the Pan-American Highway (Beyond.ca thread here) and then I drove a 4-door JKUR 54,000 miles all the way around Africa, covering 54,000 miles through 35 African countries. (Beyond.ca thread here)
They were both the adventure of my lifetime, let me tell you!


I figure I need to get with the times, so on this trip I will document the build of my Gladiator and the trip itself on YouTube.

The first video introducing the Gladiator has just gone live, where I talk about the whys of what I'm doing, and why I chose a Rubicon instead of a different trim level.
The choices here in Australia are different to the US and Canada, which means my decisions are different.
Here's the intro video:



Over the next 6 weeks I will build this into my ultimate house-on-wheels Overland vehicle, and I have a lot planned and boxes have been stacking up for months now.
There will be a second gas tank, drinking water tank, filter and pump, a complete kitchen setup, fridge, front bumper, winch and lighting, aux battery, solar, custom made storage boxes, a roof rack and a canopy over the rear of the gladiator.
I will incorporate a lot of lessons learned from my previous two expeditions, and in many ways each system will be an incremental improvement from what I did previously.
It's going to be a busy 6 weeks.
I'm really stoked I get to build this vehicle with my Dad in his garage, we're going to have a lot of fun together!
I'll post the build of the Gladiator here in this thread, and then when I get underway I'll continue to post details from the expedition itself.

I hope you'll join me for the ride!

-Dan

----------


## ExtraSlow

Incredible.

----------


## nismodrifter

Look forward to following your journey.

----------


## Buster

awesome

----------


## D'z Nutz

Awesome! So what happened to your previous Jeeps? Did you keep them or did you sell them off?

----------


## Grecy

> Awesome! So what happened to your previous Jeeps? Did you keep them or did you sell them off?



I sold the little one in Argentina, and the one I drove around Africa is currently in storage in Canada. I'm working on a suitable forever home for it!

-Dan

----------


## killramos

Very Excellent!

Gladiator will probably be gloriously roomy compared to the previous builds.

----------


## taemo

can't believe it has been over 2 years since your Africa trip, I swear I thought it was just last year before covid hit!
saw your IG post of quarantining down there when you first landed, didnt know you left the Africa jeep here and picking up a brand new one and modifying it there, makes sense!
looking forward to your future updates

----------


## Buster

You have the aussie accent down pat!

----------


## zipdoa

Congrats m8 - you're putting most 'overlanders' to shame (including me!). 

Did you get a sponsorship from Jeep for this Oz tour? Would seem like a toyota product would be the go-to choice otherwise

----------


## Kijho

Congrats buddy, this is gonna be an epic trip for you and I look forward to following along!

----------


## Grecy

Thanks for the kind words and support everyone!


I still can't wipe the stupid grin off my face - I've had this thing exactly a week now and love it.

Driving on the wrong side of the road is taking some getting used to, though sitting on the wrong side of the car is the hardest part for sure. It's difficult to judge where the front corner is, and of course it's much longer than my JK was. The reversing camera helps, though I've never really used one before so I'm still getting the hang of the bendy lines.


In my latest video I run through the entire build plan for my Overland Gladiator:

- I discuss the engine and trans my Jeep has (I was so excited I forgot in the last video!)
- I do the FIRST thing everyone should do when they get an overland vehicle
- Dad and I dig into the modifications, pulling out weight I don't need, increasing my payload!






This build is going to be quite extensive while also being extremely functional. It's just getting started!

-Dan

----------


## dirtsniffer

Can't wait to follow along

----------


## S-FLY

I'll check out the video when I get a chance. I saw your new jeep on Instagram and the first thing that popped into my mind was if you were going to bring it back to Canada when you're done (I'm assuming no, because of importation and it being RHD).

----------


## Darkane

As mentioned, incredible.

----------


## Grecy

> I'll check out the video when I get a chance. I saw your new jeep on Instagram and the first thing that popped into my mind was if you were going to bring it back to Canada when you're done (I'm assuming no, because of importation and it being RHD).



Right... there's simply no way I can, so the current plan is to sell it the moment I'm done with the trip - likely towards the end of 2022.

-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Today the Overland Gladiator build begins in earnest, and I install a ARB single air compressor.


I have this exact compressor mounted under the hood of my Africa Jeep, it's never missed a beat in 5 years of seriously hard use.

The ARB single makes the most sense for an overland vehicle when we consider payload, electrical use and space consumed.

They're also extremely tough, and I even find a way to mount it under the hood again so it doesn't use up precious cargo volume.





-Dan

----------


## Grecy

With less than 300 miles on the clock, it's time to cut and drill into my brand new Jeep Gladiator to install an AEV snorkel.

I consider a snorkel an essential upgrade for the kind of overlanding I enjoy - both for the dust protection and increased confidence in water crossings.

In this video I show every step of the process to install the AEV snorkel on your Gladiator or Wrangler.

I was a bit nervous making that first hole in the hood, though with AEV's template and instructions there was no need to be - it turned out absolutely perfect!





I'm working on about 10 things for the build simultaneously, and have just locked in getting the Jeep on display at 4x4 shows in Melbourne and Sydney just as the adventure will kick off!

-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi All,

I just wrapped up installing a roof rack on my Gladiator, and I chose the Backbone System from Rhino Rack.

I've never run a rack before, and it's primarily so I can bring some toys for enjoyment on this trip.
After way too much research I went with the Backbone System because it bolts right through the hard top and mounts into the roll cage and tub of the Gladiator. That means the weight isn't just sitting on the hard top, it's actually transferred right through.
I genuinely believe this is the best engineered rack on the market, and it feels extremely stout.
I'm confident it will easily handle 18 months of corrugations and tough conditions.

Here's the video where I walk through the entire install, let me know if you have any questions.





-Dan

----------


## zipdoa

Good call on the Rhino Rack products. That's all I use on my overland vehicles - bonus that they're aluminum and don't rust, plus all manufactured in Oz.

----------


## Grecy

Hi All,

During my three years around Africa I relied heavily on my solar setup, which was fantastic. I have a lot of electronics to charge, and I enjoyed having a fridge so much I consider solar an essential addition for my overland vehicles. Free electricity just makes sense to me, and it means I can stay in one place for days without having to start the engine.
The primary way I want to improve the Gladiator compared to my Africa Wrangler is to keep the entire build lighter, so this time I've chosen a flexible 100W panel that weighs just 4.2lbs.

In this episode I mount the panel to my Rhino-Rack roof rack, starting the build-out of the entire isolated dual battery setup, which is so far ahead of what I designed and built last time I'm calling it "21st century dual isolated batteries". More to come on that in future episodes.




I still have A LOT of work to do on this build, and something tells me I won't be finished in 2 weeks like I had planned originally!

-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi all,

It's time to start designing and building the rear storage compartment in my Gladiator that will take the space of the 60% rear seat delete.
I'm one again using aluminium (ALUMINIUM!!) tube and plastic corner connectors, which worked flawlessly for me in the Africa build.
I really like this system because it allows someone like me without much woodworking skill to quickly build lightweight boxes for storage.
This system is super light, it's simple, and it works. That is everything I'm looking for! 




-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi All,

In today's update I continue work on the rear storage box for the Gladiator.

I've decided to skin the lightweight frame I built with marine plywood and then I'll cover it with automotive felt to make it blend into the back of the Gladiator.

Dad and I also work to design and build a strong door with a fancy latch for the box, and it's all finished!


This storage system is inexpensive, lightweight, strong and simple to make at home with basic tools - which makes it absolutely perfect!





-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi all,

In today's HUGE YouTube episode I install what I'm calling 21st Century Dual isolated batteries with solar into my Gladiator.

Using a state of the art DC-DC charger with built-in MPPT Solar charge controller, a lightweight Lithium battery and a flexible 100W solar panel, this setup is a huge improvement in every way compared to my Africa Jeep.

If you've ever wanted to learn about dual isolated batteries, and the what/why and how of it all, this episode is for you!


I'm confident this is the best setup on the market for my needs, and I'm already impressed with how quickly and efficiently it's charging the house battery - and I don't even have the solar connected yet!






Let me know if you have any questions, I'm happy to help if I can.

-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi all,

On the weekend I installed a Warn Zeon winch into my factory Rubicon front bumper using the Warn mounting kit.
For where I explore as a solo vehicle, I find a winch to be essential, and this option mounts the winch nice and low, meaning it's not blatantly obvious I have a winch, and it's also not blocking airflow into the radiator. 
If nothing else, the winch is good insurance against my own stupidity like when I flopped my Jeep in Uganda, and got stuck in slick mud trying to turn around in Northern BC.


The winch kit is a straightforward install that is easy to do at home with hand tools.



-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi all,

I just finished installing a set of Venom LED driving Lights from Lightforce, and I'm really impressed with the quality of the kit and the ease of install.

The Jeep LED lights are already the best I have ever driven with, and these driving lights still add an enormous amount of light.


I mounted them on the front bumper to keep them out of my line of sight, so there is no glare from the hood and so they're protected by the bumper hoop.

With the plug-n-play patch harness provided wiring was extremely simple, and I didn't have to cut or splice any factory wiring which I really like.
(I would prefer not to cut into factory wiring on a brand new vehicle if possible)


These lights push out 1 lux of light at 850meters! (half a mile), so the difference is staggering - I'll post some comparison photos with them on and off as soon as it stops raining!





-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi everyone,


It's been a lot of work on my Gladiator build so far, and I have a lot to go. Of course, it's taking longer than I thought, and covid is messing with my plans.

In this video I give an update, and discuss a lot of the future modifications coming like suspension, an aux fuel tank, a water tank, rear canopy and more!






I had hoped that flying to Australia would get me away from COVID, but it doesn't look that that is the case.
As things sit now, crossing borders in Australia is going to be a lot harder than crossing borders in Africa!

I'll get the build wrapped up and hit the road ASAP and see what happens.

-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi all,
Steel wheels have a ton of strength advantages over aluminium, and for getting as remote as possible on the planet I would never use anything else.

Something most people don't think about is the laws in different countries around the world. These Mopar Steel wheels will keep my new Yokohama Tires completely inside the guards, which is super important here in Australia so I get to spend my time actually enjoying my trip and not fighting with the authorities!

I'm editing together the install video of these steel wheels and X-AT tires now!

-Dan

----------


## Grecy

The Wheels and tire install video is online now, I think they look great and I'm sure they'll give me no problems!

I've chosen to run 285/75R17 tires (33x11.5) for a whole host of reasons I get into in the video.

Given how tough these tires are, I'm confident I'll only need the one set to explore all of Australia!



-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi all,


Continuing the build, on this episode I install a CB radio into my Jeep Gladiator.

I've never had one in my vehicles before thanks to what I call "The Ghostbusters problem" (Who Ya Gunna Call?), but here in Australia UHF CB radios are actually mandatory for some of the more remote desert crossings I'm planning.

I spend my time on this episode figuring out exactly where to mount the radio to best meet my needs, then get stuck in!






I'm *still* waiting for a couple of the biggest pieces of this puzzle, though there is forward progress and I'm getting close to hitting the road!

I'd rather get out on adventures sooner (that's the point, after all), so even if I go on a few advenures sort of close to Dad's house during September without the build being 100% complete I think that will be best. Then I'll circle back to Dad's house and finish everything off with a week in the garage before going further afield - if Covid restricitons will let me! Australia is *really* struggling right now, with well over half the population under extremely strict lockdown.


-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi all,

Putting branding stickers all over an overland vehicle is a controversial topic, especially for an international trip where safety is a concern.
On one hand it's good to have a vehicle that stands out so nobody will mess with it, while on the other hand it can be advantagoues to blend in as much as possible.

​
In this video I run through the pros and cons to branding your vehicle, show you what I've done previously and why, and then show the branding I've decided to go with for my Australian Jeep Gladiator.
Finally, I'll show you how to actually apply them, and the lessons I learned doing so - including a not so successful attempt.




-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi All,
After months of work, I just had a custom canopy installed on the bed of my Gladiator.
The goal is to keep everything in the bed out of the rain, sun and dust, while keeping it extremely lightweight - so it's made of canvas.

In this episode I give a detailed walk through of the pros and cons, and why I've chosen to go this way.





There are a few more major pieces of the build I'm still waiting for, and covid lockdowns here are now severe, which is going to have a very big impact on the trip. 
Like my previous expeditions, I will just have to find a way!

-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi all,


My latest project on the Gladiator has been to build and wire charging blocks to keep all my electronics charged up and installing lights on the inside for convenience.


It's funny how the small "insignificant" projects are the ones that take the most time on an overland build!




-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi all,


For whatever reason when Jeep designed the Right Hand Drive Gladiator and Wrangler they mounted the steering stabilizer as the lowest point at the front of the vehicle. It actually has a HUGE bracket coming down low off the front axle, and it sits directly infront of the pumpkin - it's just begging to be smashed on a rock, and there are plenty of photos from people doing exactly that.


I'm all about upgrades that increase reliability and reduce the chance of problems on the road, so on this episode I relocate and upgrade the stabilizer to keep it out of harms way.




For anyone thinking about doing it themselves it's pretty straightforward and easy, just make sure you have a torque wrench, deep sockets and few different extension bars so you can get in where you need to!

-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi all,

I don't set out aiming to drive through deep water, though sometimes it's completely unavoidable. 



The snorkel looks cool, though there is another job that needs to be done to prepare your vehicle for deep water - extending the breather hoses on the axles, transfer case and transmission.

This is another "Essential build" item you won't see discussed in magazines or shown off at SEMA, but it will go a long way to avoiding problems when you're in the remote corners of the world.

In the video I run through the why, the what and the how, showing exactly how I did it on my Gladiator.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cBpj_5PtsU

-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi all,

For a while now I've been thinking an expedition around Australia would be a lot easier than my previous two - there's no language barrier, no borders, visas, I don't need to exchange money and of course there is MUCH more development. For all those reasons and more it was sounding pretty easy to me.


So much for best laid plans.


When I was planning this trip Australia had no covid and no restrictions of any kind, so while I was living in lockdown in Canada, this place seemed like paradise.


Now I'm actually here and ready to hit the road, the delta variant has escaped quarantine into Australia and I've been under a strict covid lockdown for many weeks, unable to go more than 5km (3 miles) from home. I also can't cross any state border, which makes an expedition a very difficult thing to kick off.


There is (hopefully) light at the end of the tunnel, but for now I'm trapped at Dad's house, unable to do any kind of travel.


In my latest video I explain how I got into this situation, how Australia got into the situation it's in and what my options are from here.
All my fingers a crossed the situation will improve sooner rather than later!





-Dan

----------


## darthVWader

Hopefully they ease the restrictions and you can head out soon. I always look forward to seeing your posts.

----------


## Grecy

Hi All,


Even though the build is not yet finished, we got out of lockdown and I decided to hit the road.
I literally threw everything in the back and went for it... and it was horrible.

I severely underestimated how much organization is required in the bed of a pickup, and so now I'm back at Dad's scrambling to sort out how to keep everything better organized.

For the first time ever I'm bringing toys on a major expedition, in the form of surfboards.

If I'm going to carry them, I want to make sure they're easy to use, safe and protected so they don't get destroyed during the trip

Here's how I'm doing that:






I've ordered a few things to help with more organization, and hopefully I'll be ready to hit the road again very soon!

-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi everyone,


The cutlery organizer I made for the tailgate table on my Africa Jeep was a huge success, and I always knew I would make another. I want my most often used items to be close and hand and super, super easy to use and put back, rather than have to dig through a drawer or tupperware container.
The organizer I made for Africa worked so well there was really no reason to change or improve a single thing!


If you want to make something like this to keep your cutlery close at hand, checkout my latest video where I show the process step-by-step.






Africa more than 5 years on the road the original still works as well as the day I made it, so I'm confident this one will too.

-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi all,

I'm packing to once again hit the road, and I can't help thinking about all the little details from my Africa Jeep that I miss on my Gladiator. 
There are so many little things that were so great on that vehicle I didn't know about or didn't even appreciate, and it's not until I don't have them that I've started to miss them.

It's going to take a while until the Gladiator is a house on wheels rather than just a pickup with everything thrown in the back, and I'm enjoying the slow and steady transformation.



-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi All,

I've been hard at work for the last week designing and building my drinking water tank, pump and filtration setup.
The system I had in my Africa Jeep was flawless and essential - it was easily the most used system on the entire vehicle and absolutely the most important.
I would do that trip without all the other systems in that vehicle before doing it without the water system.

In this video I talk through the design considerations, pros and cons, tanks, mounting and the whole philosophy:





In this video I get to work actually building it - mounting the tank, laying out all the components, bolting and plumbing it all together and then finally using the system at the end.



A solid drinking water setup is absolutely essential in an overland vehicle, and already I know all the hard work was well worth it, and I'll once again be relying heavily on this system.


Let me know if you have any questions about designing or building your own, I'm happy to help in any way I can.

-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi all,


I just finished installing the brand new EX full-width bumper from AEV. Made from stamped boron steel this bumper is not only extremely strong it's also lighter than steel options.
This bumper really looks the part, and has a ton of features that make it the clear stand out choice in my opinion.

The AEV bumper on my Africa JK has been brilliant, and I've really been looking forward to adding one to this Gladiator.

I also installed a Lightforce 20 inch LED light bar behind the skid plate in a place specifically designed for just that. I really like this option because it means I have a high performance LED lightbar mounted out of sight where people won't try to mess with it, and it doesn't scream "bling".

In my latest video I walk through the install step by step so you can see what is involved.



-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi all,


Over the next 12-18 months I plan to drive the most remote roads on the planet, which means I have to carry more fuel.
I'm installing an auxiliary tank from "The Long Ranger", so I'll have a combined capacity of 153L or just over 40 gallons.
This should result in a range of around 700-800 miles (around 1200km), which I'm sure will be a game changer.

How exactly an aux tank is connected to the existing systems is an art in itself - you have to consider how it will be filled, how it will be transferred and used, keeping the whole emissions system legal and not reducing the break over angle. On top of all that, I want a tank that requires no exhaust modifications to keep costs down and so I can install it myself at home.

In this video I through all the features and factors I considered before choosing the Aux tank that I have.




Let me know if you have any questions, I'm happy to help if I can


-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi All,

Dad and I completed the install of the 70L (18.5Gal) Auxiliary tank into the Gladiator.

Now I have a total fuel capacity of 155L / 42 Gal, which feels like a huge level up on my previous vehicles.
It's so nice not to mess with jerry cans, funnels or siphon hoses - no stinky gas on my hands and it's all stored so low down and centered between the two axles.


In my new video I show the whole install process, then fill it up and transfer the fuel across into the main tank, showing how all of that works.
As a bonus, it turns out the tank is even bigger than advertised!


Using just hand tools in Dad's garage we completed the install without any problems, so you can too!





-Dan

----------


## zechs

I don't have much to comment, but enjoy your posts. People are definitely watching this thread even if there isn't much commentary. Keep up the good work!

----------


## Grecy

> I don't have much to comment, but enjoy your posts. People are definitely watching this thread even if there isn't much commentary. Keep up the good work!



Cheers, I appreciate that!
Adventures FINALLY start now!

...

For a shakedown trip of the new Jeep I set out to explore Grampians National Park, getting out hiking, wild camping and exploring all the remote corners of the park.
I'm super excited to be on the road again, and in some ways it feels a lot like I'm still in Africa - sleeping and cooking and camping in and around the Jeep all feels so familiar.


Roll on new Jeep Adventures!!




-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi all,

What do you think is the most essential feature on an overland vehicle?
After 5 years and 100,000 miles through 56 countries, I feel very strongly it is living space.
Where you hangout when its pouring rain, when the bugs are bad or when you just want some down time will have a bigger impact on your enjoyment than anything else.

In this video I talk through what I've done with my past vehicles, and what I'm doing on my Gladiator to get living space.



-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi all,


For my South-American adventure the Southern tip of the continent was the end point of the expedition.

For my African adventure the Southern tip of the continent was the mid point of the expedition.
Now in Australia the Southern tip of the continent is the start point!

In my latest adventure I set out hiking in Wilsons Prom National Park, reaching the Southern tip of mainland Australia to kick-off my Australian adventure the right way!




-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi Everyone,

I've driven way over to the South-East corner of Victoria, a place I've never been before.
With a huge storm coming in I got a good chance to really put the new batwing awning to the test, and get the Jeep dirty in some deep-enough-to-make-you-squirm mud puddles.

I'm working hard on my filming, editing, music choice and pacing, and I really want to document this adventure on YouTube better than I ever have before.
I'd love to hear any and all feedback on this video - improving is the goal!




-Dan

----------


## hampstor

Thank you for the updates! I have introduced a former coworker to your travels. He's taking time off from life / work and your travels just might be an inspiration for his next adventure!

----------


## Doozer

I hadn't watched the previous trips, but started watching this Australia one with the Jeep build. Became a subscriber after watching the first episode, it's been good and highly entertaining. Keep up the good work!

----------


## Grecy

Hi all,

For my latest adventure I'm out exploring Big & Little Desert National Parks, learning how to drive my Gladiator in deep sand in preparation for the huge deserts I plan to cross later in the journey.


I've never had an automatic before, so it's a learning process to figure out the right combination of settings, speed and gear.

It's nice not to worry about the clutch getting it off the line in the sand, though it strange not to be in control of the gear once I'm actually climbing the dune.

Manual mode is great, though I was surprised it holds the gear I've chosen and won't go lower, so it's up to me to bump it down gears before it starts to bog in the sand.


Clearly, I need to air down more (I was at 19psi), but this was more about learning about the Gladiator than it was about getting to the top.


In the adventure video I tackle sand dunes & water, find remote and isolated campsites and even have a few great animal encounters!






-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi All,


After the desert sand and heat I have driven over to the "High Country" of Victoria, and I've been exploring on foot for a few days.
I went hiking in the stunning alpine, exploring a trail that crosses from one ski resort to another.
And yes, that is actual snow in Australia!!





Now I'm adding one of the final pieces of the build before I continue exploring the High Country with the Jeep!

-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi all,

My new kitchen is here and fully installed, and I couldn't be happier!!


I love to eat, therefore cooking is a huge part of my expeditions. Not only do I save money cooking my own meals, I also get to spend more time out in the wild rather than in a diner or drivethu lineup.

Here I have installed the all new Truck Bed Expedition Kitchen from Overland Kitchen into the bed of my Gladiator.

From Al the genius behind Overland Kitchen, it has so many features and well thought out design ideas I'm so extremely happy with all the new storage, keeping my fridge out of the way, down low and forward, the cutting board area, the integrated stove drawer and so, so much more.


In my latest YouTube video I run though all the details of the new kitchen.





If you'd like to pickup one yourself (or any of the other stainless steel vehicle kitchens they offer), use discount code 'theroadchoseme' at checkout for a $200 discount on the store https://overlandkitchen.com


Massive thanks to my friends Pete and Kathy for all the help installing it and making the custom wooden cutting board.

-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi All,

For as long as I can remember I'm dreamed about exploring the Victorian High Country in a 4x4 - and it absolutely did not disappoint!


Over a week we had absolutely epic adventures in the mountains - crossing rivers, exploring remote tracks and wild camping after seeing nobody for days on end.

The Jeep did great, though I quickly found the Gladiator's Achilles Heel with the breakover angle on the steep mountain tracks!


Checkout the latest adventure video, with more to come!





After a quick family Christmas I'm off to Tasmania, another huge part of Australia I've never seen and can't wait to roam around.


-Dan

----------


## Grecy

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!

I just drove a couple of the most iconic tracks in the Victorian High Country - and WOW!!
Billy Goat's Bluff and Blue Rag Ridge are both ridge line track that go directly up into the alpine and do not disappoint.
In my latest video I show you what the stunning scenery looked liked, explore the break over angle of the Gladiator a bit more (i.e. scrape the belly) and get the most out of the High Country.

Jump over to YouTube to see the whole episode:



-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi all,


I've always felt that when looking at an overland vehicle build and trying to learn from it, the actual WHAT of a given modification is not really that helpful. Sure someone decided to add product X, but the really useful bit is WHY they added that - what is the benefit? How does it improve the vehicle? What are the tradeoffs and why that one instead of another brand or another way to solve the problem or meet the need?

So for that reason I've posted a video with all of the WHYS of my Gladiator build - not just WHAT I did, but getting into the WHYS.
Hopefully you can learn from what I've done, and apply your own reasoning to meet your own needs.

Obviously what I've done is good for me here in Australia, but I fully expect people to adjust accordingly for their own needs and to travel where they want to!




-Dan

----------


## civic_stylez

Always great to see the builds Dan!

----------


## Grecy

Hi All,

A couple of weeks ago we hopped a ferry down to Tasmania - the huge island state that is 40% UNESCO world herritage wilderness and National Park.
This place is incredible, and to really kick things off we just spent nine days in the wilderness completely self-supported.
I honestly had no idea Tasmania had wilderness and mountains like this, and it was utterly breathtaking!

In my latest video I show off the scenery, our camp and cooking setup, the food we cooked, the facilities along the way and a bunch of other random stuff!




-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi Everyone,

In my latest video I showcase the stunning Tasmanaian wilderness as we finish off our 100km (60 mile) wilderness hike over nine days on the Overland Track.

People often ask why I built an "Overland Rig" to then spend so much time on foot.

For me, an overland vehicle is just the delivery method to get into the adventures I want to have. Maybe it's hiking, hunting, fishing or surfing. Maybe it's even wandering a street market in the Congo, or poking lava with a stick in Guatemala.
Whatever the adventure, my vehicles take me there, and I continue to explore and enjoy myself as I jump out of the drivers seat and explore the world around me.

We all have a different goal in our Overland Journeys, and mine is usually to explore as far and wide as possible. When there are no roads, that means going on foot!




-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi All,

I've been exploring the WILD east coast of Tasmnaia, and it's utterly breathtaking.
This place is truely stunning, some of the best bang-for-your-buck scenery I've seen anywhere on the planet!




-Dan

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Tassie is such a stunning place, definitely a bucket list spot for me.

----------


## Grecy

Hi all,

I've been exploring Bruny Island off Tasmania - yep, that's an Island off an island... off an island  :Big Grin: 


I finally got the Gladiator onto the beach for the first time, explored stunning forests and beaches and had a great time!


The house on wheels Gladiator continues to perform really well, and every day on the road is getting more and more streamlined as I find a home for everything and get more efficient with every system.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrvqCV0sqnI


-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi All,


As I moved around Africa I interviewed interesting Overlanders that I bumped into - showing their story and what they were up to.


Here in Australia I've decided for a twist on that, and I'll be filming interesting Overland vehicles that I come across, showing the features and interesting bits and pieces that I think make them fantastic for long term overlanding.


To kick off "Overland Rides", I give you


THE CRUSINATOR!!


With a 4.5Ltr V8 Turbo Diesel, 180L (65Gal) Diesel capacity, 100L (26Gal) Drinking water tank, diesel heater, water heater, shower, fridge, freezer and plenty of room to swing a dead cat INSIDE, this thing is a beast of a house on wheels.


The owners are just wrapping up a ten month trip around all of Australia, so you know this vehicle actually works in the real world.

There are a ton of well-thought out features and ideas on this vehicle I really appreciate as a long-term overlander, don't be surprised when a few of them turn up on my vehicles in the future.


Video tour of all the features of this monster out now!





-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi Everyone,

I've been exploring South West Tasmania, which may just be the most stunning place I've ever explored on the planet.

The wilderness is immense, and there is simply nobody around - it's like having Alaska or the Yukon all to yourself - simply incredible.

I show it off in my latest episode on YouTube:




-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi Everyone,

It's been a long time coming, and I'm finally exploring the region of Tasmania I have been looking forward to most of all.
With a name like "The Road to Nowhere" I couldn't resit exploring the famous Western Wilderness Road in the most remote region of Tasmania.

With very little traffic, genuine mountains, wild coastline and virtually no development, this is the perfect place to roam wild for a few days.


In my latest video I bring you along for the journey, and even teach you about some famous Aussie food for fun!



-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi Everyone,

I'm loving the wilderness on the West Coast of Tasmania, and set out to tackle the Sandy Cape Track - known for it's river crossings, beaches and quicksand (yes, really).

It did not disappoint, and is maybe the highlight of Tassie for me!

In this video I tackle what is easily the longest river crossing I've ever attempted -




-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi All,


I strongly believe suspension should be the LAST upgrade on any overlander, and in my latest video I run through the whys of what I've chosen.
After months of planning and research, I just upgraded the suspension on my Gladiator.


It's impossible to choose the correct suspension package without knowing the weight of your vehicle, and you can't know that until it's complete.


Getting this right has completely changed how my Gladiator handles on and off road.






-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi Everyone,

With my Dad as stunt driver we drove back up into the Victorian High Country to tackle over 30 river crossings in a single day on the famous Crooked River Track.
The river zig zags back and forward while the old mining exploration track basically goes straight, crossing the river every hundred yards for a handful of miles.

This is the kind of adventure I dreamed of when I came to Australia, and I'm so happy Dad and I did it together.
I'll never forget this one as long as I live.




-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi Everyone,

After Tasmania I swung back through Dad's place and together we worked on a ton of little fixed, improvements and changes to the Gladiator setup and camping/overlanding gear.

These little tweaks make life on the road so much more enjoyable, and most importantly more convenient.
That means I spend more time each day enjoying my trip, and less time setting up and tearing down camp - which is super important to me.




-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi Everyone,

After the fixes and adjustments to our gear in Dad's Shed we hit the road again, and made it as far as Robe in South Australia.

This place is famous for it's baech driving and massive sand dunes, and now I know why!

We spent a couple of days driving south from Robe to Beachport - in the huge dunes, on the beach and in the smaller dunes just back from the ocean.
It was incredible, and a lot more adventure than I bargained for.

It was great to get the Jeep stuck a few times in the deep soft sand a get a feel for how it behaves, and how hard it is to get unstuck (really not bad) - even though it's big and heavy.




-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi All,

People often ask me what do you really 'need' to go overlanding, and for a long time I've always thought the most important thing is a srong reason to get out there.


WHY do you want to get out remote and explore? 

Maybe it's fishing, hiking, hunting or learning new cultures and languages.
Maybe you just want to buy mystery meat on a stick in a random street market for fifty cents and enjoy.


Whatever your reason, that is what will drive you to find better sleeping solutions, tolerate the bugs and the cold nights and get up before sunrise simply to enjoy it.


As you know, I'm a hot spring nutcase, and that was originally my reason to explore Canada and the USA in my first Overland vehicle. 

Now I've taken it to another level, and I paid a visit to the only Radioactive hot spring in the world.


The water coming out of the ground here is heated by the decay of Uranium, which none others are.


It was a rough, hot and dusty adventure, and it was worth every second.

Checkout my latest video for all the adventure:





-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi All,

We've been out exploring the Flinders Ranges for the last week.

This wilderness National Park has hiking, 4x4ing, aboriginal rock art, tons of wildlife and absolutely stunning Rocky Mountains, canyons and dry river beds to explore.

It's starting to feel like we're getting "Australia remote" now!





-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi All,

Australia has been experiencing unprecedented rainfall, which is causing massive flooding in many parts of the country.

Tens of thousands of homes have been lost.

Even in the desert there is way more rain than usual, and we got stranded for days waiting for one of the famous outback tracks to open.

I fully expected the Oodnadatta Track to be hot, dry and dusty - and I was utterly wrong!


We went out the minute the road opened and found plenty of slippery mud pits to keep us busy, springs, friends and plenty more.


Less than 24 hours later they closed the road again because it was too bad.


Checkout the latest video over on YouTube to see all the fun.




I knew Australia would be an adventure, but as usual it is not the adventure I bargained for!

-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi Everyone,

We're very close to the red center of Australia now, and we set off on a little adventure into the Finke River Gorge.
The Finke is known as the oldest river on earth, and the scenery absolutely did not dissapoint!

We also teamed up with Matt in his diesel Ford Maverick (a re-badged Nissan Patrol), cook on the fire, sample Kangaroo tail and a whole lot more!




-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi Everyone,

I think it's safe to say no visit to Australia would be complete without exploring the mighty Red Center.


Smack in the middle of the continent there is so much to see and do from the mighty Uluru (Ayres Rock) to Kings Canyon, Palm Valley, swimming in stunning gorges, eating local delicacies and so, so much more!


Jump aboard the latest video as I show you around a place I've dreamed of visiting for my entire life.

After seeing thosuands and thousands of photos of these places over my lifetime they still managed to completely blow me away.





-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi Everyone,

Exploring the remote corners of the planet has always appealed to me, so crossing the mighty Simpson Desert has been on my radar for many years.


The crossing involves crossing more than 1,300 sand dunes through 733km (460 miles) of deep sand and you won't see a soul for seven days.
Obviously there is a lot to think about to make a safe crossing - in fact I planned and prepared for months to make it happen.


From fuel and drinking water to safety equipment, permits, food, tires, emergency prep and more, I run through all the preparation that went into this massive desert crossing in my latest video.

If you've ever dreamed of getting *extremely* remote in your Overland travels, this one is for you.





-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi Everyone,

I have dreamed of crossing the Simpson Desert for most of my life, and after months of planning and preparation it absolutely did not disappoint!


We spent 7 days crossing more than 1,300 bright red sand dunes, and didn't see a soul the entire time.


Not everything went to plan, though of course the adventure begins when things go wrong!






-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi Everyone,

The final challenge crossing the Simpson Desert is "Big Red" - the largest (or at least most iconic) red sand dune of the seven day crossing.


There are multiple different lines to choose from, and of course I took the hardest (steepest) one.

In manual mode, low range, I approached with good speed and just bumped down a gear every time I felt the jeep slowing.

With the tires at 12psi the Jeep was unstoppable, and I actually backed off long before reaching the top.
I did multiple passes and it was always not a problem.


Part II of our Simpson Desert crossing is live now on YouTube!





-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi Everyone,

I came to Australia to spend time with my family on adventure, and that is exactly what I've been doing!

Katie and I drove clear across to the East Coast, and we've been hanging out with my uncles and aunties in beach paradise.


My Uncle Ron has had a huge influence on my life, and I'm so happy we just spent a couple of weeks together. Ron is an outdoorsy guy who loves fishing, hunting, camping and getting to wild and remote places, so it's safe to say he was always an inspiration for me, and some of my earliest memories of outdoor adventure include Uncle Ron.


He's been fishing right off the beach for shark since he was a teenager, and over the years he has become exceedingly good at it.

In the latest episode of The Road Chose Me I bring you along to show exactly what it's like to fish from the beach down under, and we pull in a toothy beast right off the sand where people were surfing!!


While Overlanding is often called "Vehicle Based Adventure Travel", I like to showcase the adventures we get up to outside the vehicle - after all, those are the very reason we drove to these remote places!


Jump over to YouTube to see all the action:





-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi All,


I always knew Fraser Island / K'Gari National Park would be a top 10 highlight of Australia, and it absolutely did not disappoint!


This is the world's largest sand island, and together with my uncle Ron we spent ten days exploring all over, taking in the sights.

We swam in the crystal clear water, had dingoes in camp, got Ron's Hilux stuck in the sand, raced the tides and a whole lot more!
We also tackled one of Australia's most iconic 4x4 obsticles - N'gala rocks and the steep soft sand climb it requires.


All the adventure is in the latest video:






-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi all,

For our latest adventure we set out to explore a remote island off the coast of Tropical Northern Australia.
This National Park wilderness is packed with stunning beaches, waterfalls, river crossings and we even had a tropical rain storm.

Oh, and I forgot to mention the crocodiles.

I'm no expert, and the only thing I really know about them is that I don't like them. Now we're in the far North of Australia, crocs will be a regular thing we have to deal with.




-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi Everyone,

A couple of weeks ago I asked for questions across social media, and now it's time to answer them all.


Join Katie and I as we run through your questions about the Australia expedition, the Jeep, ourselves, and a whole lot more!





-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi All,


As I move around Australia I'm seeing a TON of well-built Overland vehicles, but none come close to this one.
Ruth and Tony spent two years driving around Africa on the same route as me in their Defender 130.
We camped together in Egypt at what would be the final wild camp in all of Africa for us, and waved farewell.
They've been in Australia all this time earning money and saving pennies, and in two weeks they're shipping their Defender BACK to Africa for another two year adventure.
Yes, they loved it that much.

This vehicle is so iconic, and I just love the adventures that it enables, and Ruth and Tony's passion to get out there and have adventures on a massive scale.
In my latest video I tour this unreal Defender, and talk about the incredible adventures they have.




-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi Everyone,

Northern Australia is turning super tropical, and I have to take in as much as possible while I'm here.

The Great Barrier Reef is the largest living organism on earth, and is UNESCO listed.

I had to get out SCUBA diving and have a look at this incredible underwater world for myself.


If you've ever wondered what the underwater world looks like, I show you in my latest YouTube video:




-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi All,

The CREB Track in Far North Queensland is infamous for extremely slick mud, deep water and remoteness. After road it's considered "extreme" and I've seen videos where it's impossible to walk up the slick inclines to attach a winch rope!

The jungle here still has living remnants of a world 50-130 million years old, and it feel exactly like exploring Jurassic Park.


Teaming up with a bunch of big Land Cruiser Troop Carriers made for a lot of fun, and it was great to compare the Jeep to these monster 4.5L V8 Diesel machines.


Katie also used the winch for the first time and did great!






-Dan

----------


## s dime

Quite the episode Dan, I feel those Toyota guys are going to break something!

----------


## Grecy

Hi All,


The Frenchman's Track in Far North Queensland dished out mud, a very deep and fast flowing river crossing, tons of flexy bits and absolutely stunning landscapes.


This was easy the sketchiest riving crossing of my life, and we spent a very long time assessing the safest way to get across.


We again teamed up with a young couple in their 78 series Land Cruiser Troopie, and a BIG GU Patrol to get it done.
We had a great time comparing the different vehicles handled the obsticles, and the others simply couldn't believe how easy the Jeep made it look. While they would get BIG wheel lifts and wheel spin, the Jeep walked up everything at almost no speed.
I'm coming around to the automatic transmission for the technical stuff, and the low range Rubicon gearing is king for control.


Checkout the full video now on YT:





-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi All,

The "Old Tele" track is in the Far North East of Australia, and takes you up almost to the very tip of the continent (which is only 1,500kms from the Equator... (1000mi)) ... so it's hot, sticky and tropical up here, even in winter (which it is now in Australia)

The track took us four days and includes some of Australia's most famous 4x4 obstacles. 


There are many deep water crossings, including Nolan's (almost up to the hood) and quite a few very steep/tricky creek entrances and exits with big mud walls that can cause panel damage.


I drove the Jeep Gladiator, and I teamed up with a new VDJ78 Land Cruiser (4.8 V8 TD), a GU Nissan Patrol (4.2 TD) and an older HZJ75 Land Cruiser. It was incredible to see how the different vehicles handles the different obstacles, and how they were driven differently based on the vehicles strengths.


We had an incredible time, and on the final day we all said "Should we go and do it again right now?" - we loved it that much. I can totally see why people come up every year to do it over and over.


This track has been on my "Top 10 global overland tracks" for a couple of decades, and I absolutely loved it and I'm so stoked I got to spend the time and do it right!


The full video of our adventure is on YouTube: 



-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi all,


Driving the Old Tele Track with a rag tag team of adventurers was a whole lot of fun - not only did we make new friends and have a lot of laughs, we also got to compare vastly different vehicles.


In the latest YouTube episode I showcase the vehicles we drove the Tele with, running around each one to highlight the features I like the most, and what we can learn from each vehicle to apply to our own setups.
I really enjoying seeing how other people have outfitted their vehicles, and thinking about how I can incorporate some of the best and well thought out features into my future vehicles and adventures.


Overland Rides - VDJ78 Land Cruiser / HZJ75 Land Cruiser / GU Nissan Patrol


https://youtu.be/20CsTlR6Ew0

Which one of these vehicles would you have and why?

-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi all,


On this week's episode we're exploring the remote "Gulf Country" across the top of Australia.

We find wild and remote hot springs, paddle in a stunning gorge, drive on plenty of dusty and corrugated remote roads and venture into what might be the most stunning rock formations I've ever seen.


The distances are HUGE up here and I'm extremely thankful for the aux fuel tank, without which we'd be filling up with $2.90/L gas ($7.48USD/Gal) often! Having such a long range means I can skip the smaller expensive ones and only fill up every 600 miles at the big cheaper stations.





-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi Everyone,

The Top End of Australia was everything I always dreamed it would be - hot, remote & dusty.

But it's also so much more!

There are plenty of stunning waterfalls to explore, crocs to dodge and wild places to camp.
This is the land of "Crocodile Dundee" from my memories and it absolutely did not disappoint!


Checkout all our adventures in the latest video, on YouTube now:





We've also rolled over 40,000kms on this adventure, with plenty more to come!
(That's about 25k miles)

-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi All,

Katie and I learned of a "Secret Spring" in a remote location with waterfalls, swimming and some cool 4x4ing required to get in there.


This sounded like the perfect adventure for us, so we set out to see what was out there, and I filmed this episode about it.


Locals have sworn me to secrecy on this one, sothe goal of this video is to inspire you to get out on your own "Secret Spring" adventure!


I hope you enjoy seeing more of wild and remote Australia





-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi Everyone,

The Gibb River Road in Northern Western Australia might actually be the pinnacle of remote long-distance 4x4 travel.
It certain is in the top five routes I've ever done in my life.


With tons to see and do, this was an epic 8 day trip that we won't soon forget

Join us as we take you on a journey that is 1300km long! (800mi)






-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi Everyone,

We're moving along the coastline of Western Australia, and we recently spent time in the Pilbara region.
This area is famous for bright red dirt, rock formations and extremely large distances and remoteness.
As we found out, they were not kidding!

We also tackle the longest river crossing of the expedition, find some warm springs and plenty of other stunning locations.




-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi All,


We've been exploring in and around the stunning Karijini National Park in the Pilbara region of remote Western Australia.

The distances out here are staggering, and the long range fuel tank is getting a work out.

From stunning red rocks to canyons, waterfalls, wild camps and crazy Australian warning signs we checkout the stunning landscapes in the area.


Jump aboard to see what it's all about.



https://youtu.be/70nkkodO08E

-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi All,

Have you ever dreamed of driving around the world without shipping or flying your vehicle?

All you have to do is drive a Jeep that is also a boat, which is exactly what Ben & Elinore Carlin did in their amphibious Jeep named "Half-Safe"


Their journey and story is utterly mind-blowing, and while reading the book I just kept thinking it couldn't possibly be real.
The adventure is off the scale, the sights, the risks, the absurdity of it all.


And now I have the proof it really did all happen!

I visited Half-Safe, laying my eyes on the actual Jeep, and I'm still grinning like mad!


I don't believe this adventure will ever be topped, and is the pinnacle of "Drive Around The World".


Come along as I walk you through the entire story, showing off Half-Safe in it's final display location in Western Australia. 






-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi all,


The coastline of Western Australia is utterly breathtaking and includes some world-famous sights that have been a must visit for me for a couple of decades.

Driving to the edge of the earth in such spectacular scenery is one of many highlights on this continent, and has to be seen to be believed.






-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi All,

This adventure is nearing it's end, and I've listed the Gladiator for sale.
With over $24,000 USD in upgrades and gear you can take advantage of the strong US Dollar and have that Australian adventure you have always wanted. I'll pick you up at the Melbourne airport, you swing by a supermarket and your adventure begins.

For the Gladiator and all gear, I'm asking $75,000 USD.

Full details & photos in this Expo For Sale thread:
https://expeditionportal.com/forum/t...tralia.235641/

Fire away with any questions.

-Dan

----------


## Grecy

Hi all,


I'm feeling at a bit of a loose end now that Katie has flown back to Canada, so I caught up with Josh in his big Land Cruiser 78 Troopie and went out on a boys 4x4 trip for a few days!


Josh took me to stunning coastlines, deep sand and unbelievable campsites along the South Western coast of WA.


Check it out on the latest YouTube episode:





-Dan

----------


## ExtraSlow

Troop version is best land cruiser. Had one carry me up to treble cone back in the day.

----------


## Grecy

Hi All,


I've been extremely busy in the last few weeks, including driving the world's most remote road with my Dad (video on that is still in the works), driving back 6,500km, returning the Gladiator to mostly stock and now selling it!

Here's a catch up:

Part 3 of my review series where I talk about the mistakes I made on the build and the lessons I've learned:




And now my "Final Thoughts" video as I've just sold the Jeep this morning:



It's been a HUGE adventure, and I'm scrambling to get back to Canada before Christmas. There's a ton of snow on the ground, which is going to be a shock.

-Dan

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Amazing

----------


## Grecy

Hi All,

Tons of people have been asking why I choose to live in Canada.


Why would I subject myself to these freezing temperatures and nasty weather when I could be sitting on the beach in Australia... ?


It's a good question, and the topic of today's "Christmas Story" special video.

Join me on YouTube as I cross the world in 85 hours, spend time with an old friend and explain myself.


Also driving on snow & ice is completely insane.

I'm extremely thankful to have great winter tires!


https://youtu.be/119RHnGqe2A


-Dan


PS There is still one more mega video of Australian adventures to come.... But in the mean time I'm going to take a few weeks off YouTube. Merry Christmas everyone!

----------

